# One of my males won't let the females eat



## Nick2006 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have four new birds in their own new loft and I'm trying to mate them, but my problem comes in here; the biggest male won't let one of the females eat. He will let the other two (one male and one female) eat but will not let the red female eat. I know they are dominant but this has been going on for two weeks. I've resorted to locking him out in the avairy so the female can eat. Any reason that might cause this?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nick2006 said:


> I have four new birds in their own new loft and I'm trying to mate them, but my problem comes in here; the biggest male won't let one of the females eat. He will let the other two (one male and one female) eat but will not let the red female eat. I know they are dominant but this has been going on for two weeks. I've resorted to locking him out in the avairy so the female can eat. Any reason that might cause this?


Is this cock and hen a mated pair? Do the have a nest box? If so, put a bowl of feed in the box.
It sounds like he's driving her to the nest and he doesn't care if she eats or not. He want her IN the nest. Period. 
I have to do that with my birds all the time. Certain pairs are ok long enough to eat, but some of the cocks are just relentless. And, not only is he not letting the hen get enough to eat, HE probably isn't eating as much as he needs because he's too worried about what she is doing.
Now, if they are NOT a mated pair, then what you're doing is about all you CAN do until they settle down.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I had similar problem last week. Male was pecking on female and chasing her furiously. It even managed to draw blood near ear. I separated them for 24 hours and now they are romantic again.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Nick 2006, it sounds like he is trying to mate, but, she will Not have anything to do with him.
She might be in love with the other male!
In your loft, Did you make room for a hospital area? (Allways have enough room) Maybe if you seperated them, for some time, like maybe a year even, if that's what it takes, then try to mate them later on.
Some Pigeon keepers always seperate males from the females, untill they put them into a seperate breeding loft.
Study all you can about breeding Pigeons, and everything will come together sooner or later.
Don't be in a hurry, be patient.
Every animal is different from another, just like we are all different humans, they are all different Pigeons.
Just like us, they will get frustrated if they don't have any choice.
Good luck, and don't get mad if things don't work out right away.
Have patience.


----------



## Nick2006 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks! I seperated them (I put the male in the sick loft) for about three days and now everythings back to normal. With the exception of the occasional bickering the two are getting along fine.


----------

